# How to encourage toddler to slim down?



## minties

I've always tried not to worry about Sophie's weight, but I think it's time I seriously thought about controlling it somewhat.

She was born at 39+2 at 47cm and 7lbs 15.5oz after I had uncontrolled gestational diabetes (it was only really controlled in the final 2 weeks). So I expected her to be chubby, which she was for her length.

Only problem is, she still seems to be around the same centiles now at 21 months. She's usually about 9th for length and always just above 75th for weight.

She's not hugely obese looking but had got a very fat bum and legs. She seems to carry her weight in her middle and lower body. Her legs aren't as rolly as they used to be, but they are chunky and have that crease in the middle of the inner thigh still.

She has the normal amount of milk and dairy for a toddler, we don't buy yoghurt or ice cream or anything sugary like that. She does love bread and some weeks we don't have much money so seem to end up eating a lot of cheap crappy food.

I don't want to make her go on a diet or to miss out on nutrients, so what can I do to help her not get too fat? More exercise? Less of something? More veggies?


----------



## Reidfidleir

I honestly wouldn't put a toddler on a diet. 
Did your pediatrician recommend she lose weight? If not, don't worry about it right now. Just try to feed her and yourself balanced and healthy meals. Veggies and fruits are good, overly processed food is not. 
Toddlers tend to "slim down" anyway the more active they are. Take her outside, let her run around and play. Just let her be a happy toddler :)


----------



## HKateH

What do you mean by 'cheap crappy food'? As in, how often and what? I give my LO tastes of my cheap, crappy food (yesterday it was leftover takeaway pizza from Saturday night) because he is obsessed with eating whatever I have, and today it was half my sugared jam biscuit that I was eating whilst he had tea. We often have a bag of maltesers in the fridge and whenever I have one, I'll give him half of one. I don't see this as a problem! 

I really wouldn't worry about altering her diet unless she is eating a lot of processed food regularly!


----------



## hattiehippo

Tbh I wouldn't worry about her weight yet. She hasn't changed centiles so she hasn't put lots of weight on and she should loose weight proportionally as she gets taller. As long as she's active she should slim down after 2 to 3.


----------



## minties

You don't see a pediatrician in New Zealand unless you have a baby or toddler that is quite ill or has a disorder, so no, no one has told me she's too fat or anything like that.

I just think I have been sticking my head in the sand about her weight and pretending that she's normal, when I really look at her I am now worrying she's going to stay chubby forever. Which is possibly paranoia from being overweight myself.

By cheap foods I mean bread, porridge (rolled oats), apples, milk etc. Carb heavy stuff. Sometimes pancakes (which are more like crepe things here and aren't made with sugar) or cheese can feature heavily in a bad week. We seem to have been having a lot of rice lately. We do have at least one decent meal a day with chicken, fish or some other meat and veggies.

She's been walking since she was 11 months and running and climbing shortly after, she's very active and I'm still waiting for that weight to "fall off" like everyone says it will.


----------



## HKateH

Her diet sounds great! From my understanding, carbs aren't the same worry for toddler/children's diets as they are to an adult. A dietician at a weaning clinic told us to make sure that we didn't just feed whole grain and included some white bread, pasta and rice and too much fibre isn't god for their little tummies.


----------



## hattiehippo

I'm sure the weight will fall off as she gets taller. Toddlers do look chubby because their proportions are different to older children.

Carb heavy diets are not necessarily a bad thing for children as they need a lot of instant energy for both growing and running around. My son is a total carb junkie and would live on toast and crackers if we let him. Getting protein in is a big achievement in this house! Cheese also isn't a bad thing for toddlers - protein and calcium which they need.

If she is active and you're not feeding her a lot of sugar then I would guess that is her body shape/type. My son has a far worse diet than you've said because he is a very fussy eater but he is on the 20th centile for weight and has been since 8 weeks old.


----------



## minties

Perhaps she's just built like that then? I just would really hate it to be my fault. She has a huge bum lol!

I adore her chubby body and think she's fabulous, it's only the numbers on the charts that bother me really.


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah it all sounds fine, honestly. Carbs are an important part of the diet at this age, they have totally different requirements from adults.
Her centiles sound absolutely fine too. Please don't worry at this stage.
if it helps, i did three years of dietetic training, only not completing as an emergency forced me to move away from the course :-( so i am coming from a point of proper training.


----------



## impatient1

At her age I wouldn't be worrying about her weight she sounds like a good sized toddler and will be more proportional as she gets older. Just make sure she is being active and eating healthy foods with some treats here and there.


----------



## minties

Thank you. She has always been the same sort of proportions on the chart, even when exclusively breastfed under 6 months, so I partly think she's just built this way.


----------



## Quartz

I would not worry its sounds like its just her build as long as she does not eat too much real junk food its fine.

DD was until 3 75th weight and 25th height and suddenly it changed and she is now 50 for both and really slim

DS is chunky (75th height 99th weight) but he its just his build.

Trying to regulate what they eat at this age could start her off on a difficult path in relation to food


----------



## Quartz

oh and ds is a month or so older and still has the crease in his thighs and a massive bum!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I know how you feel as I often feel Micah is on the chunky side! But rather than limit his diet (as I feel it's pretty healthy for toddlers to eat lots of dairy and carbs, he eats tons of fruit and veg too) I try to make a real effort to keep him moving around burning it off.

He's an active kid anyway when we're out and about but at home now we play lots of games of 'run to X, now run to Y, and jump up and down, and run back to mummy' etc which he loves! Also 'pretend to be a frog/dinosaur/giraffe etc' gets him to jump, stamp and stretch etc. Then I try not to take the pushchair if I can help it, we go to the park a lot, jump on the bed and sofa etc etc

I think though if Sophie has always followed the same percentiles then you've got nothing to worry about. If she'd shot up in weight then I'd maybe ask but it seems like this is where she's meant to be. She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## ay2808

My daughter is 3 in October, a tall thin thing and still has a crease in her thighs! I think the main thing is to offer healthy foods and lots of fun exercise.


----------



## seoj

I do feel a lot of how we are built affects our body type- I was NEVER a skinny baby... toddler... kid... or adult. But I'm healthy. I have larger bones, and a wider frame (not bad at all- just not petite). I'm also 5' 7" and size 8 now- but did plump up to a 14 at one point in my 20's when I was eating crap and not excercising... just a bit of back-ground on me. 

I will say my Mom NEVER made me feel bad for being a litte extra fluffy. She always told how she envied my curves and how beautiful, strong, and smart I was. And we get enough "in your face" skinny model chics staring us down on magazines... even in school all my friends were obsessed with being "skinny". But I wasn't. I'm not saying didn't have my insecurities- what teenage girl doesn't? But I attribute my self worth to my Mom. 

I will add- I was raised in a home where veggies burgers and skim milk and grainy bread was norm. We never ate fast food- other than the occasional Taco Time and Pizza. That was it. I was brought up on clean, healthy family meals. And I still ate like crap in my 20's (cause I could and no one was there to stop me). 

IDK if any of that makes sense- but I think as long as your toddler is active and eats good food *most* of the time. Your doing a great job! Kids are picky too- so we have to do what we can, but know their limits too. I mean, by today's BMI standards- I've most likely always been "overweight" for my height. I'm barely within the normal range now- at the thinnest I've been since I was maybe 22? 

Sorry for the tangent- I think you're doing just fine hun. Just do what makes sense for your LO and you and all will be good :)


----------



## minties

Thanks for the wonderful replies, I loved reading them!

I may just be worried she's going to be that short, fat kid that everyone makes fun of. I was a fat teenager and wish my mum had helped me change, she just ignored it.

We don't eat stuff like McDonalds or fish & chips, but we are parents who have a sweet tooth so most weekend we buy some sugary treat. Nothing huge, but the kids always get to share a bit. I know a treat once a week won't make anyone fat so I am fine with this.

It's winter here and we live in a very small house, so I've had to come up with some creative ways for us to exercise. It's always raining right now. I don't own a stroller so Sophie walks to all the local places when the weather is nice.


----------



## superfrizbee

I think she and her diet sound just fine :) my DD is a chunk although she's tall with it. She was 2 in June and it's only very recently that she has started to slim down and still has lovely pudgy thighs and a tum! For indoor exercise maybe try and make a fun little obstacle course, or just play chase if you have room! Otherwise maybe get her a puddle suit and head outdoors? But suggestions aside, I do honestly think you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Zephram

minties said:


> Thanks for the wonderful replies, I loved reading them!
> 
> I may just be worried she's going to be that short, fat kid that everyone makes fun of. I was a fat teenager and wish my mum had helped me change, she just ignored it.
> 
> We don't eat stuff like McDonalds or fish & chips, but we are parents who have a sweet tooth so most weekend we buy some sugary treat. Nothing huge, but the kids always get to share a bit. I know a treat once a week won't make anyone fat so I am fine with this.
> 
> It's winter here and we live in a very small house, so I've had to come up with some creative ways for us to exercise. It's always raining right now. I don't own a stroller so Sophie walks to all the local places when the weather is nice.

Absolutely no one ever got fat by having a sweet treat once a week.

It doesn't sound to me like Sophie has any problem to worry about. As parents the only thing we can do is model healthy behaviour and give our LO's healthy choices. So for our family that means that we eat healthy, home cooked meals, we do exercise and we encourage our LO in the same behaviours. 

I understand the problem with getting LO outdoors right now, I know you are in NZ too and the weather all across the country has been so wet and cold! LO and I got a break in the rain this morning so we put gumboots on and rugged him up and went for a walk. We had a worm hunt as the footpath was covered in worms from the rain - LO loved it! If its light rain we will go for a walk anyway, but before the break in the weather we had hail, it's so unpredictable! I try to encourage him to ride his trike around the house and we chase each other around and roll on cushions on the floor, etc, to keep him moving when it's wet outside.

Anyway, one thing I did want to comment on is how in your first post you said 'cheap crappy food'. Just want to point out that cheap food doesn't have to be crappy. We are one income too and I sympathise as food is horrifically expensive in NZ. It's a blood rort. We are often down to our last food dollar before payday too. I have learnt a lot of tricks on how to still eat healthily on a budget since having LO. Do you have a farmers market near you? We go to one every Saturday morning for our vegetables and eggs and it is SO much cheaper than the supermarket, even Pak n Save cannot get close to these prices. For example, we are buying a bunch of spinach for around $1.50 at the market, and the same amount is $4-5 at the supermarket and much less fresh. I think it's really important to make sure LO's get their quota of fruit and veg and I've found ways to do this without going into debt. :lol: I seem to be rambling here, but if you want to know any of my NZ-specific tricks (probably nothing you aren't doing anyway!), send me a PM. :)


----------



## britt0285

I think your daughter sounds fine. Her diet sounds pretty good. My daughter mostly eats cheese, crackers, beans, fruit and she loves potatoes of any kind. And she is skinny so I think it just depends on the kid. Also my daughter has crazy energy...


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

You don't. She's a TODDLER. If YOU are feeding her healthy options, that's all you have to worry about.

A mentality like this is just setting your daughter up to have a eating disorder and body issues. Fuck. This is what's wrong with our society now a days!!


----------



## minties

Ok, no need to swear at me. I'm allowed to be concerned if I think she's overweight, it's a valid concern. No one had any concern when it happened to me and I ended up obese by the end of my teenage years. I was miserable and didn't have the resources or emotional backing to cope with it. My mum stuck her head in the sand over it when I went to her for help.

I don't think she's hideous, should be skinny, or needs to live up to an ideal I have in my head about the perfect female body. I want to do things right and not end up enabling my children to just eat and eat or make bad food choices because I didn't take notice of their weight. I know she's a young toddler and they have different needs and bodies. Of course I do! I also see people on here always saying to others "don't worry about your child unless their weight centile is way above their height". And, well, hers is! 

I'm overweight myself, so I'm not some skinny mummy that expects a perfect looking family, far from it. I think Sophie is an amazing girl, she's the love of my life. It's my job to make sure she eats right and grows up with a strong healthy body, I would hate myself (not her!) if I was being a slack parent and making her overweight. I want a healthy daughter, not an idealistic perfect and beautiful one. She's beautiful no matter what because she's my baby girl.

I don't know if what she eats are all that healthy because I have an unhealthy relationship with food. What seems like normal to me might be disgusting to someone else. It might be easy for me to sit there and wolf down 6 pieces of bread because I have an over eating disorder. It might be easy for Sophie to eat 3, but I don't know if that's because I am giving it to her and it's easy, or does she actually need to eat so much at once.

I'm uncertain about an aspect of my parenting, and for you to say fuck at me and imply I'm the reason why people end up with disorders is really nasty. We can't all be super confident about everything for goodness sake.

I have never once denied her any food or liquid, or said anything to her about her body other than in a positive light. I tell her how amazing, gorgeous and wonderful she is all the time. I don't sit there and sneer at her or poke fun, or tell her she is fat! Other people tell me she's hefty, fleshy, heavy, well covered and solid all the time, I never let Sophie hear these things. If people say it around her I ask them to shut up.


----------



## JenX

Just wanted to say that you are doing a great job and there is nothing wrong with showing concern!


----------



## sevenofnine

minties said:


> Ok, no need to swear at me. I'm allowed to be concerned if I think she's overweight, it's a valid concern. No one had any concern when it happened to me and I ended up obese by the end of my teenage years. I was miserable and didn't have the resources or emotional backing to cope with it. My mum stuck her head in the sand over it when I went to her for help.
> 
> I don't think she's hideous, should be skinny, or needs to live up to an ideal I have in my head about the perfect female body. I want to do things right and not end up enabling my children to just eat and eat or make bad food choices because I didn't take notice of their weight. I know she's a young toddler and they have different needs and bodies. Of course I do! I also see people on here always saying to others "don't worry about your child unless their weight centile is way above their height". And, well, hers is!
> 
> I'm overweight myself, so I'm not some skinny mummy that expects a perfect looking family, far from it. I think Sophie is an amazing girl, she's the love of my life. It's my job to make sure she eats right and grows up with a strong healthy body, I would hate myself (not her!) if I was being a slack parent and making her overweight. I want a healthy daughter, not an idealistic perfect and beautiful one. She's beautiful no matter what because she's my baby girl.
> 
> I don't know if what she eats are all that healthy because I have an unhealthy relationship with food. What seems like normal to me might be disgusting to someone else. It might be easy for me to sit there and wolf down 6 pieces of bread because I have an over eating disorder. It might be easy for Sophie to eat 3, but I don't know if that's because I am giving it to her and it's easy, or does she actually need to eat so much at once.
> 
> I'm uncertain about an aspect of my parenting, and for you to say fuck at me and imply I'm the reason why people end up with disorders is really nasty. We can't all be super confident about everything for goodness sake.

I guess at this age, I wouldn't worry to much, other than feeding her healthy options, and maybe only one or two small snacks in between meals (given that she's eating enough at meals).

I looked up online a big long list of meal ideas for toddlers, and come up with some of my own. Sometimes it helps to know what they should be eating so you can make sure they're not overdoing it or underdoing it on certain things.

The best way to have a good body image and relationship with food, is to lead by example. Try to learn how to eat as healthy as you can for your budget (which can be done- our budget is very small for food, but we still manage to eat mostly healthy... but not all the time :haha:), and she will learn too. If she's having a good variety of foods and not overindulging, then I wouldn't worry about weight, even if she seems pudgy.

:)


----------



## minties

Thanks. I'm trying to lead by example and I hide my excessive eating from the kids. I'm not in a happy headspace right now and it's one of my coping techniques. I suppose an addiction. I certainly can't seem to control it :-(, not without help from a counsellor. Their dad is a very good example as he's super fit and healthy and eats a very good diet.

Sophie sleeps through lunch, so she has breakfast, snack, nap, snack, dinner then sometimes some carrot or banana (or something like it) before bed. She has 300-400ml of milk per day, which is down from the massive 600ml plus she was having a couple of months ago.

Also, from looking over records, she's generally been 3rd centile for length and 80th for weight. She did dip just under 50th for weight at 6 months. Right now she's 12kg and 82cm.

My son is slightly on the 'heavy' side but he's built strongly so I don't feel too worried about him.


----------



## britt0285

It's okay to be concerned that you are providing healthy options. My husband has always been a bit heavy and he says the same things you say. No one ever helped him as a child and he said he hated it. So he is very conscious that we teach healthy eating habits to Emma.


----------



## TryinFor1

My 18 month old is bigger than her and nobody has ever said anything to me about his weight. I did the conversion, and to me, that is almost 27 pounds and around 32 inches. My son was like 25-26 pounds when he was 32 inches and his weight and height has always been like 75% for weight and 99+ for height. Maybe that is because of his age, but he certainly doesn't look chunky at all. He has always looked in proportion, and regardless of what the numbers say, she sounds like she is in proportion when I compare her height and weight to my son. He is huge now, 35.25 inches and 27 pounds but he shot up a few inches the last couple months and didn't gain weight. he looks skinnier, I guess, but he has never looked even remotely overweight. 

I think what you're doing is great, and I think you're doing the best you can. Again, when I compare, I don't think she sounds fat or chubby at all. she sounds normal to me. I say keep doing what you're doing. The weight will work itself out as she goes through growth spurts.


----------



## weewdy

You are ding a great job and i would ignore the nasty replies.

My daughter was 9lb 2 at birth and gained quickly after birth. She was always a chubby baby 91st percentile for weight then over night she slimmed down. Now at 27 months she is in 75 percentile for weight and looks in proportion. 
Honestly as long as you are feeding her as best you can/afford then dont worry about it.


----------



## Pearls18

I think so long as you are offering her a varied healthy diet and letting her run around lots then she will be whatever weight is natural for her. DS1 was a very big baby, he went from 50th to 91st then spent much of his toddler months 75th, he loved his food but he's a very active little boy, he never looked unhealthy and I just left him to it. I got him weighed for the first time a couple of months ago after probably 18 months and he is now 50th.


----------



## justmeinlove

minties said:


> Thank you. She has always been the same sort of proportions on the chart, even when exclusively breastfed under 6 months, so I partly think she's just built this way.

she's built this way At the moment, at this age. Weight and height centiles don't need to match, and she's not even 2 yet. Chubby is fine and lovely and not indicative of the future :) the food you listed doesn't actually sound like crap, that may your own hang ups talking :)


----------



## liz1985

I would honestly try not to worry about yet. My toddler was always very chubby and everyone said it would drop when he started walking etc. It didn't and I did worry. But since age 2 he is slimming out a lot and I havnt done anything different. He's only gained 1lb since he turned two but he's grown a lot in height so think thats from his height. As ling as they eat well 80-90% of the time the rest wont hurt and they will naturally slim out.


----------



## morri

Don't worry really some toddlers take longer some take less to shed the baby look. Generally if she moves about and is happy don't worry.

Emilie has also been 12kgs at the same height. Shes 85.5cms now and i havent weighted her for ages..

Toddlers eat what they need, since you say you never forced her to eat or not to eat theres no reason to worry.


----------



## _jellybean_

My son is in the 90th percentile and 25th for height and his doctors really kind of gave it to us...so I understand where you're coming from. We were told only one sweet treat a week (like a small bit of ice cream or a cookie). Milk and all dairy have to be limited to 24 oz a day (and that's on the high end--should probably be more like 16 oz). Dr. said he can have as much fruit as he wants for snacks though. I'll be honest, I feel like I have failed my son. Dr. said if he is like this at three years old he has a higher chance of having life-long weight problems.

But your lo is only in the 75th. My son was off the charts and now is at least back on the charts. Dr didn't seem to even be happy about the progress though :cry: All of this food stuff stresses me out b/c when I was little it wasn't a big deal to eat some potato chips lol. But I guess with childhood obesity on the rise, it is a big deal.


----------



## MiniKiwi

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> You don't. She's a TODDLER. If YOU are feeding her healthy options, that's all you have to worry about.
> 
> A mentality like this is just setting your daughter up to have a eating disorder and body issues. Fuck. This is what's wrong with our society now a days!!

I can't believe how rude this is :nope: Would you say this to a mother politely asking for advice in person?

I actually disagree as well. It's so easy to say what you're saying if you don't have any experience with this. Besides, obesity is a huge problem in society nowadays!

Minties, I don't think you're wrong to be concerned about this issue, especially if you've experienced it yourself :hugs: My daughter has been 99th percentile - off the charts for the last 18 months. Everybody told us she'd slim down when she started walking etc. She hasn't. We eat a healthy, varied diet, with few treats and no 'cheap, crappy foods'. She just wants to eat A LOT of food. We've started limiting snacks and making sure she gets a good run around every day. Of course I don't mention my concerns to her or tell her she's eating too much but we've made an effort to keep meals healthy and snacks low fat/cal. I can't advise you what's best for your daughter but I'd definitely ask the plunket nurse the next time you see them, or a doctor if you have a visit sometime. Sorry you had to be met with such a harsh response from the pp, you're a good mum :hugs:


----------



## jd83

I think what you are feeding her sounds fine! I don't think it sounds like "crap foods" at all! Sounds like you have some good carbs in there, which are definitely needed at young ages for energy, veggies, and fruits, and proteins. Pretty much what she needs in her diet. Desserts once a week won't hurt her, or make her fat. We do desserts on weekends, too. Nothing wrong with that. If it were everyday, sure that could contribute to a problem if it got excessive, but once a week isn't going to be making her overweight. I think she is probably just built that way. Every toddler is built different. My older son was always a bean pole, and still is. My younger son is much stockier. He's certainly not overweight, but he actually fills out his clothes properly, and doesn't need me to tighten the elastic bands on the waist all the way like DS1 does. 

As others have said, just make sure she's getting plenty of playtime/exercise to keep her healthy. If its something you truly worry about in the future, and notice it getting out of hand at that point, you will know not to ignore it from your own experience. But hopefully you will be able to keep instilling good eating habits and exercise/play habits in her to help her as she grows.


----------



## JessyG

I know its probably not very helpful but i think Sophie is gorgeous. She looks so healthy and happy i would honestly not change anything. She eats well from what i read and is active. To me you are doing great and maybe it is just her build. Squishy baby bottoms and legs are the best!


----------



## AngelUK

I don't think that is sounds like crap food what you are giving her. It is important for children to have fat in their diet actually and low fat is absolutely not recommended at all especially for children under 2 cause fat helps build nerve tissue and hormones. It helps absorb vitamins AND help her feel full and therefore not eat as much. Plus too little fat in a toddler's diet will/can lead to toddler diarrhoea. 
And porridge is a great food for young and old anyway as it's great fuel. So please don't worry about her weight just yet. Dominic was born with a big bottom although he was definitely not a fat newborn. And to this day his bottom is very round and he still has a crease in his thigh. But he has been in the same 98th curve for weight since he was tiny so it worries me very little as I know he gets a good varied diet and no proper junk food.

And if all else fails Sophie could move to Brazil! They love a good round bottom there ;)


----------



## Tiff

I wouldn't worry too much hun :hugs: She's still very young.

My DD was over the 99th percentile for weight for most of her baby years. I had so many people tell me that I should put her on a diet etc, I never did though. Turns out she grew "out" before she grew "up" if that makes any sense.

She was so short for the longest time (much like your DD) that it took awhile for her to "slim" out. 

I should really attach pictures of how she was as a baby as to how she is now.

When she was a baby, look at those rolls! <3 :cloud9: :haha:
2nd picture was taken just the other week. :flower:

She's older now and much more slim. Turns out she just needed to grow into her weight. I hope that makes you feel a bit better. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Claire1.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 41









Claire2.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 43


----------



## RaspberryK

I think you are doing everything fine, I would say toddlers grow taller than they get heavier as they get towards the 2.5-3 mark so it's likely she will naturally slim down at some point. 
If you offer a variety of food and incorporate veg and fruit and don't eat a lot of deep fried foods and a tonne of sugar then there isn't anything else that you can do. 
Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would try not to worry as she is still young and it is probably just baby chub that will drop off her in time. I think she looks adorable :cloud9: Holly used to be so chubby but she has really leaned out over time and I miss her chub.


The food you feed Sophie sounds fine. It is reassuring to know that toddlers are fine with lots of carbs, as my LO eats mostly carbs too! 


Try not to worry, I'm sure she is fine! :hugs:


----------



## RÃ³sa

The HV said in our area if the child is above two percentiles in weight to their height, it can be a sign of future problems, so mayb e talk to a HV or a doctor if you can?


----------



## minties

Thanks so much for the encouraging replies. I really appreciate all the support and reassurance that things sound ok with Sophie and her eating. It helps me a lot! She does eat plenty of eggs, I know they are good for fats and protein.

I think I've been getting nervous about her 2 year checkup in November, as Thomas was 14kg and I got told he was obese at his. I felt like I was this fat mum who was getting sneered at for having a fat kid, and with having a chubby newborn at the time it was a very over-emotional day! 

I think Sophie looks good and she seems very happy and healthy, neither kid gets sick and both seem normal and smart. I'll try and relax about it all.


----------



## FAB mama

My son was never chubby and always much lower on the weight percentile than the height one, but I have a friend who has 2 girls. One is a pre-teen and one is a toddler. They looked the SAME as kids and both were chubby. The pre-teen is super thin now so I'm sure for some kids it's just normal and they'll grow into it. 

Sophie sounds fine to me!


----------



## minties

My son was two centiles higher in weight than height at his two year check and the plunket nurse (HV) said he was perfect, but the doctor said he was massively obese. I have the same HV so she won't bat an eyelid I don't think, especially as Sophie has been this way since birth.

Right now she's 25th for length and 75th for weight, it's the best ratio she has had.


----------



## justmeinlove

Drs are Not always experts in this stuff, sadly :-\


----------



## steph.

I actually think that it's a good thing that you are aware of her weight and showing concern. In saying that, it sounds like her diet is very healthy and 12kg doesn't sound too heavy. I would just keep offering her healthy food and letting her eat as much as she wants.


----------



## aimee-lou

I've had 3 large boys - my youngest was 8lb10 at birth and shot up and off the charts. He's also at the top end for length too. At 12m (he's 1 on Sunday) he's 31lb (approx 14kg) and I'm not sure on height but he's rapidly outgrowing a lot of the 18-24m summer stuff. He's slimmed off a lot with crawling and cruising, but he's shot up in height too so it's just balanced out rather than him losing any weight. 

Consider if you will though that he is very much in line with my other 2. My eldest was 9lb6 at birth, stayed at 90th+ for weight and 75th for height for his first 2 years (was 28lb at 1 year), then dropped a %ile in each and now sits on the 75th for weight and just above the 50th for height - he will be 5 in October. He is perfectly in proportion, has ribs on show and is an active, happy boy with a healthy appetite, albeit not a particularly balanced one, if someone can get him to eat a vegetable, that would be great! lol DS2 similar - 10lb14oz at birth, 30lb at 1 year, now sitting at 34lb and on the 99.6th for weight and 90th for height and 2y3m.

If Thomas was a similar weight and build and you're aware of diet and activity, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## leoniebabey

my lo has always been on the 91st centile he weighed 8lbs 2.5 at 38+2 and ive never thought about cutting anything down! long as shes active and eats a varied diet i wouldnt worry. you may find she has a growth spurt and loses some of the chub i know my lo looks alot less chubby than he did at that age. he now weighs 42lbs at 4


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I think it sounds like you are doing fine. It's really hard to give toddlers healthy food all of the time so if her diet is less than perfect some of the time it's not a major problem. As long as on the whole you're eating healthily. We don't really deny my LO any kind of food, we just teach her that everything has to be in moderation. All food is just food in our house, we try not to give things as 'treats.' LO is pretty good at regulating herself. I think the important thing is to teach her to have a healthy relationship with food and not to turn food into a big deal, it's just something we eat to nourish us. It sounds like you're doing the right thing by her and the fact that you are aware and trying to find the best ways to deal with things is what's most important. :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Am I reading this correctly she isn't 2 yet? So their is time for her to stretch and slim naturally. 

Her diet sounds fine, but I'd watch the bread proportions, 3 slices of bread is a lot of carbs without much nutrition in it. If you are able to I'd try swapping some of it for a carrot or soup or something.
If DS was left to his own devices he would eat all the bread in sight then not eat anything else esp in places that put a bread basket on the table. So he gets one bit then I tell him to eat what ever else he has his soup, dinner, the sandwich filling ( he's not as bad as he used to be but he tends to pull them apart and eat the bread first) told if he eats the other food he has he can get another bit of bread.

You don't mention drinks but I'd stick with milk or water, juices can be high calories without much filling.


----------



## lillysmum26

Hi :) my lo just turned two in may and she is over weight through no fault of my own she is off the scale for height and weight and under pediatric care we go in on monday too endocrinology too see gow her metabolism works :) but your lo sounds just fine :) xx


----------



## BabyDragon

My daughter used to be really chunky.

The doctor even jokingly said anymore weight and she may be considered over weight. (Was always 98th for weight, 94th for height.)

Now at 18m, she's so flipping active, she can barely sit still for a meal. :(

She's tapering out...and even her aunt and uncle are noticing that she has thinned out. 

I miss my chunky monkey. :(


----------



## minties

It sounds like she was very in proportion to me? She sounds perfect!


----------



## tommyg

BabyDragon said:


> My daughter used to be really chunky.
> 
> The doctor even jokingly said anymore weight and she may be considered over weight. (Was always 98th for weight, 94th for height.)
> 
> Now at 18m, she's so flipping active, she can barely sit still for a meal. :(
> 
> She's tapering out...and even her aunt and uncle are noticing that she has thinned out.
> 
> I miss my chunky monkey. :(

That's bonkers to remotely consider that a child who is almost evenly matched height to weight could be anywhere near overweight.

At least your doc was joking and knows how daft it is to look at the weight charts in isolation. Not all Docs seem to be that bright.


----------



## Natsku

minties said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to lead by example and I hide my excessive eating from the kids. I'm not in a happy headspace right now and it's one of my coping techniques. I suppose an addiction. I certainly can't seem to control it :-(, not without help from a counsellor. Their dad is a very good example as he's super fit and healthy and eats a very good diet.
> 
> Sophie sleeps through lunch, so she has breakfast, snack, nap, snack, dinner then sometimes some carrot or banana (or something like it) before bed. She has 300-400ml of milk per day, which is down from the massive 600ml plus she was having a couple of months ago.
> 
> Also, from looking over records, she's generally been 3rd centile for length and 80th for weight. She did dip just under 50th for weight at 6 months. *Right now she's 12kg and 82cm.*
> 
> My son is slightly on the 'heavy' side but he's built strongly so I don't feel too worried about him.

That's only 700g more than Maria was at the same height and Maria is just right now (50th and 50th)


----------



## minties

Weeelll...now Sophie is on the 91st for weight at 13.7kg. She still looks fine to me and other people, just normal toddler chub. I actually thought she looked like she had slimmed down! I was surprised that she weighed that much.

We've all been eating healthier choices and I have lost weight, and we do more exercise, so I guess she is just going to be a solid wee thing.

She should have been this weight at 29 months, not 23.5 months.

The nurse just shrugged and said I should keep an eye on her eating habits and weigh her sometimes. Didn't seem that worried.

It is a 170gram weight gain per week since I started this thread, I think at this age 200grams per month is normal.

To be in proportion she should be 10.5kg.

Her BMI is 20.1 and it should be 15.4. It puts her at the obese category :-/


----------



## steph.

If she still looks fine to you and other people, don't worry too much about the numbers. She could just have had a growth spurt. My lo will stay the same weight for ages and then shoot up.


----------



## steph.

Also did you weight her on the same scales? That may account for the apparent weight gain.


----------



## minties

Yup, same scales since she was 6 weeks old, it was her nurse doing it for her well child checks. Sophie never seems to have growth spurts, not in length anyway! Still a shorty.


----------



## tommyg

minties said:


> Weeelll...now Sophie is on the 91st for weight at 13.7kg. She still looks fine to me and other people, just normal toddler chub. I actually thought she looked like she had slimmed down! I was surprised that she weighed that much.
> 
> We've all been eating healthier choices and I have lost weight, and we do more exercise, so I guess she is just going to be a solid wee thing.
> 
> She should have been this weight at 29 months, not 23.5 months.
> 
> The nurse just shrugged and said I should keep an eye on her eating habits and weigh her sometimes. Didn't seem that worried.
> 
> It is a 170gram weight gain per week since I started this thread, I think at this age 200grams per month is normal.
> 
> To be in proportion she should be 10.5kg.
> 
> Her BMI is 20.1 and it should be 15.4. It puts her at the obese category :-/

BMI is unreliable for adults ie very fit people who have lots of muscle weight can appear overweight. But I didn't think it should be used at all for kids because of their short legs in proportion to their height.


----------



## JessyG

Is it awful that my 14 month old hasn't been weight since 4 months?!


----------



## TryinFor1

How tall is she again?

I stand by my original comment. My son is now 30 pounds and 35.5 inches at 21 months. She still sounds normal to me.


----------



## minties

She is 32.6" (25th centile) and 30lbs 3oz (91st centile). Sorry I am used to metric and didn't think to put it in inches and pounds.

To me she looks solid/sturdy/chubby but not obese!


https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0759_zps2287b77e.jpg
https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0940_zps380cdcf5.jpg


https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0912_zps94b4d8f9.jpg


My son is also heavier than he looks and techincally fat according to to the scales versus height but he has no fat rolls, firms abs etc.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0879_zps1fb206f3.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0830_zps6439f975.jpg


----------



## cncem

My daughter looked like yours at that age, even had the "rubber band around the wrist" look. She is 11 now, and tall, thin and beautifully shaped. I would cut down on carbs and sugary things if I were you, for the health of everyone. We as parents do tend to project our image issues on our kids not meaning too, but I have been very careful to never make comments about diet or fat or anything of the sort in front of or to my daughter as not to inadvertently give her a complex. I know it is hard to grow up the "fat girl", I've always had big hips and heavier than my peers and we don't want our kids to have to deal with that. I agree with a pp, take her outside and let her run around and play. And go for walks, bike rides etc. Lead by example. Before I got pregnant I used to do zumba and take my daughter with me. We had a blast, and spent some us time. Good luck to you and your beautiful little girl. (love the cloth diaper by the way, that is how I'm going to go) :flower:


----------



## minties

Thanks! The kids don't have sugary stuff (mostly water and some plain milk, no cakes sweets or anything like that).

Neither of then ever stop moving, only to sleep. We do two walks a day, weather permitting. I have lost 19lbs since starting this thread  which I am very happy about.


----------



## steph.

OMG your kids are so cute! Honestly Sophie doesn't look overweight at all, I would tell you if she did, but she really doesn't. My sister was 12kg at 12 months and 15kg at 2yrs and she grew into a skinny minny adult, and now her dd is following the same pattern (currently 19kg a 3.5yrs :shock: but doesn't look fat).


----------



## JenX

She looks beautiful. I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## Wilsey

She looks perfect!! She looks 100% normal. They're both gorgeous!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Honestly minties I'm not at all worried about Sophie. She looks strong and healthy and your lifestyle is very healthy. Two walks a day and no sugary cakey things is amazing! Personally I've become a bit lacks, it's been birthday party season with all Micah's friends turning 2 and there's been a fair bit of cake in Micah's diet recently! And I'm currently making homemade scotch pancakes (that have golden syrup in) for breakfast... :blush:

How is Sophie with walks? I find Micah moves non stop all day but if we go for a walk where he has to either hold hands or wear his backpack reins, he starts to demand 'carry me!' and refuse to walk. :/ so we still take the buggy about half the time.


----------



## pandacub

You have stunning children! And sophie doesn't look in the least bit obese!


----------



## Sarah125

Your kids are both gorgeous! I don't think Sophie looks overweight at all! It sounds like you have a healthy lifestyle so just keep that up. I looked the same at that age and I was an absolute skinny Minnie as a child as was always running around and climbing trees etc! My Sophie looks the same too (that kind of chubby toddler look) but I can already see her losing her chubbiness! 

Please don't worry. You have perfect kids :flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

Bit left field but just wondering do you think it could be skeletal weight? According to me Dr I'm in danger of becoming overweight very soon. My natural weight sits around 10st but with my height factored in (5ft4) my bmi is something like 24.5-25. 25+ is considered overweight. I look OK, I'm a size 12 trouser and 10-12 top. I don't think I'm fat and my husband tells me not to lose weight ad I'll look ill!! Lol. I was told that i carry a lot of weight in my bones which makes me quite 'dense' and this is something the kids have inherited i think as they are heavier than they look by a long chalk. In no way is this medically sound though as i was told this by a holistic practitioner. Take from it what you will but all i know Is that if i got down to my recommended weight of 8.5st,i don't think i would be healthy at all!


----------



## minties

I have no idea, but I like that theory. I'll have me some of those heavy bones! Swap some of my fat for 'em.

The kids are both solid feeling and quite strong, they seem able to lift things other kids can't. My OH does amateur weightlifting and Thomas has always liked lifting heavy stuff to be like his dad. Sophie also does but not as much as Thomas. It always surprises me when Thomas picks Sophie up, and he can carry her a fair distance! He can carry 10 litres of milk by himself in bags.

As for Sophie's walking, Angeloftroy...she's pretty good and can go an OK distance. I do take a stroller or carrier though for when she gets tired. She's a very steady sort of person, I guess is the best description. If you've told her to walk in a line and go from point A to point B, she will toddle along very nicely. It's when random cats wander around the troubles start. Thomas was, and still is, way more likely to whine and sit on the ground and run off in all directions.


----------



## AngelofTroy

minties said:


> I have no idea, but I like that theory. I'll have me some of those heavy bones! Swap some of my fat for 'em.
> 
> The kids are both solid feeling and quite strong, they seem able to lift things other kids can't. My OH does amateur weightlifting and Thomas has always liked lifting heavy stuff to be like his dad. Sophie also does but not as much as Thomas. It always surprises me when Thomas picks Sophie up, and he can carry her a fair distance! He can carry 10 litres of milk by himself in bags.
> 
> As for Sophie's walking, Angeloftroy...she's pretty good and can go an OK distance. I do take a stroller or carrier though for when she gets tired. She's a very steady sort of person, I guess is the best description. If you've told her to walk in a line and go from point A to point B, she will toddle along very nicely. It's when random cats wander around the troubles start. * Thomas was, and still is, way more likely to whine and sit on the ground and run off in all directions*.

This is the sort of 'walk' I am familiar with! :haha:

I think what aimee-lou said makes sense, if not the density of bones then certainly the size of your frame. My OH is a skinny thing, but he's very slight, narrow hips and shoulders, if he does gain a few pounds it shows very quickly. I have photos from a few years back in which by his own admition he looks a bit tubby. He weighed himself and his BMI was only 20! He's lost weight again now and his BMI when he looks 'normal' (for him anyway) is 18.something. Whereas my BMI is currently 20.8 and I a the smallest I've been in years, size 10 on top and 12 below so in my opinion perfectly healthy! (I have wide shoulders and mahoosive hips.:haha:)


----------



## AngelUK

It does make sense cause I have a very skinny friend who is only about half an inch shorter than me and at her heaviest of 130lbs she had love handles and the most enormous boobs and quite a bottom (for her!). If I weighed 130lbs I would be a skeleton. She has narrow little wrists and ankles and knees and I am built on what I call the Viking line :haha:


----------



## tommyg

At risk of getting shot down in flames, I would say she is a tiny, and I mean tiny, bit chubby but I might be out of touch with what 2 yos are like my DS is very like yours skinny and ribs on show.

However You have a healthy lifestyle the only thing I'd swap is to semi skimmed milk if you've not already done it. There is time for her to grow into her weight that to try and make her loose weight.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We did swap to semi skimmed milk in the end, but I know that's higher in sugar so it's a tough call!


----------



## jd83

I don't think either of them look overweight, they both look perfectly healthy to me from the pics you posted. I think she looks like she has a solid frame, a little bit of toddler chub, but certainly not overweight at all. My 2 yr old is built pretty similarly, as far as amount of chub, and I'd never think him overweight.


----------



## minties

I think it's OK to be chubby at not yet two, so I'm all good if anyone thinks she is...because, well, she is very chubby!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Sophie is perfect. I don't need to add anything else. Everyone has covered it I think :) x


----------



## Gym knickers

I think they both look perfect!! As you know I have similar concerns with my LO. People constantly comment on how tall/ big she is and how old she looks. She doesn't seem to carry much fat necessarily but is very dense and heavy. She's 91st centile for both (or was about 3 months ago). I've stopped worrying about it now. She's got a good appetite, eats a healthy range of foods and gets lots of exercise (although we are still working on walking longer distances) so I'm just feeding her healthy things when she is hungry with the odd treat every now and then. I'm lucky because she will only drink water or milk and doesn't like ice cream etc. I think as long as they are healthy and eating a balanced diet then you are doing the best by them. They both look gorgeous and very healthy xx


----------



## SarahBear

I haven't read through the whole thing, but I read some of your posts on a couple pages. I filled out her info on a BMI calculator and if she was 2, it would be considered obese. I see people saying "she looks perfect!" Which maybe she is for Sophie, but I don't think it should be ignored that she is heavy. Being overweight can certainly have health implications.

On the other hand, you're feeding her well and she's very active.

Weight is only one factor in health. I think that if you're feeding her right and she's very active, there's not much else you can be doing. I don't remember when you said that kids in NZ see a doctor for a routine check-up, but that would be a good time to voice your concerns.


----------



## minties

Thanks Sarah and I agree. She is obese so must be something I am doing wrong, it's nice everyone saying she seems fine or just chubby but it goes beyond that.

The trouble with the doctor is that they are a GP and don't know anything specific about children or diet. Children here don't see a doctor unless they are unwell. A nurse sees them for Well Child checks and she is specifically trained in that area (they aren't attached to a hospital or doctor, they are just there to see children). I don't think you can just seek out a pediatric doctor, there would be referrals and have to be something quite wrong, and then waiting for the public health system to squeeze the child in.

I will take her to the GP but last time he just said that I am fat so naturally I'm doing it all wrong and making mine fat also. It was quite disheartening,


----------



## tommyg

Your health system sounds very like ours. Our Health Visitors are mainly nurses who have specilized in pre 5 care.

I'm disappointed in your Docs attitude. Maybe it's a case of take a diary of everything both she and your son eat for a week and see if she is eating way more than him at any point.

Bread and cheeses can also be full of calories so maybe try cutting them down a bit.

I don't know what else to suggest but I remember the changes you have made have caused you to loose weight so your daughter is bound to be the same but rather than her loose weight it's easier to try and keep her weight the same but let her grow into it.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was 12 kgs 81 cms at 12 months , he had roles & fats. I'm a health coach, he eats healthier than all kids I know, he doesn't eat sweets & he rarely gets a treat (he's not bothered) 

He drinks green smoothies, he rarely eats Bread, his diet is mainly veggie stews with or without meat in addition to rice (not huge portion), he is very active, he doesn't have any fats around his body but he is still heavy, I checked with his paed & he told me that it is normal as he has big heavy bones, & hard muscles, he's never been tiny, at the age of 5 he is 110 cms & 20-21 kgs 

The BMI calculator says he's over weight, my son spends 8 hrs at school without food (his choice), he drinks water only not even milk , he gets a smoothie twice or 3 time a week & again it's a green smoothie with low GI fruit or 2. 

As long as you know that her diet is healthy & she gets enough physical activities I wouldn't worry, it's not something you did .

I think our insecurities reflect on the way we worry about our children, I was overweight for years, I was able to lose the weight & maintain a healthy weight, when Omar was a baby I hated drs visits, he was always at the 90-95th percentile for weight, I didn't understand why as he suffered from reflux he was drinking less milk that what he should take for his age & he used to bring up most of it. 


Now he's almost 5, I don't worry anymore, he is so active, he rarely gets sick, he looks average compared to children his age & his diet is always healthy


----------



## Quartz

I would keep an eye on it but at 2 its notoriously unreliable as children often gain before a growth spurt. I did DS about a month ago on one of them and added a couple of weeks to his age (it needed him to be over 2). It made him have a bmi of 19.5 96 centile and in the obese range.

Since then he has shot up an inch and become a month older. I did it today and he is 18.4 BMI and 88 centile and in the overweight range. His weight has not changed.

He is still in theory overweight but part of that is his build. He is built like a rugby player, he played with two three year olds at soft play the other day and not only was he the same height but he was 2 or 3 inches broader which is where the BMI makes him overweight when for his build he is probably not.

Unless there is an underlying condition (I suspect not) the doctor can merely advise on diet and exercise but it seems you are doing that anyway.

Perhaps leave it a few weeks and see if she does shoot up in height


----------



## Natsku

I agree that keeping a food diary (and maybe an activity diary?) for a while and then going to a doctor might be a good idea. Keep asking for a referral, squeaky wheel gets the grease and all.


----------



## Wilsey

I just don't think, that at 2, this is something anyone can help. It's not like she's eating McDonald's for every meal!! Sounds like she's eating a varied diet and moving around a lot. It's baby fat isn't it? And when she gets taller that chub will even out.

In our Well Child books, what percentile is she?


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

I think she looks good, and she will most probably thin out as she grows, Just wondering as you are from NZ are you and your Hubby Maori's? as i know Maori's like other islanders have stronger builds!!

Keep doing what your doing though, sounds like she has a healthy diet and is active, that's all you can do really!!


----------



## minties

Their granddad is Maori, not sure how much of an influence that would have on their genetics but they do have dark eyes, brown hair and golden tonned skin that seems to tan brown in one mere afternoon. They are coloured just like their dad and not me (pale, blue eyes and I was a blonde child).

If I look at the families they are all very short so I knew our kids would be. Most of us are around 5 foot including the Maori granddad as I am 4' 10" and he is maybe an inch taller than me. My OH is not much over 5 feet himself and at 73kg is in the overweight catagory. Doesn't look fat to me at all, he's pretty fit.


https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0891_zps61bd14dd.jpg


Sophie has gotten taller as she was in the 3rd centile for length for a long time and jumped to the 25th.

She has always been chubby and was chunky and covered in rolls as a baby (exclusively breastfed).


About 4-5 months:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_00062_zpsa9e802d9.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/tooskinny.jpg

6 months (50th centile weight, he lowest centile reached)

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC_0015.jpg


I don't think it would have added much weight, but she was fully clothed with shoes, cloth nappy and having just eaten lunch at her last checkup, so her actual body weight may have been a little less.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Sorry no advice, just wanted to say how gorgeous Sophie is (well both your kids actually:flower:). I wish mine had fat rolls when they were babies, shes scrummy! :haha:


----------



## overcomer79

I know this post is over a few months old but my daughter has the same diet and is over 2 years old and is on the opposite end of the spectrum. So it's nothing you are doing!


----------



## minties

Wilsey said:


> I just don't think, that at 2, this is something anyone can help. It's not like she's eating McDonald's for every meal!! Sounds like she's eating a varied diet and moving around a lot. It's baby fat isn't it? And when she gets taller that chub will even out.
> 
> In our Well Child books, what percentile is she?

91st for weight (with clothes shoes etc on) and 25th for length. She was 15th for length and 75th for weight at birth. Majority of her life she has been 3rd-9th for length and 75th-85th for weight, even before solids.


----------



## jd83

minties said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> I just don't think, that at 2, this is something anyone can help. It's not like she's eating McDonald's for every meal!! Sounds like she's eating a varied diet and moving around a lot. It's baby fat isn't it? And when she gets taller that chub will even out.
> 
> In our Well Child books, what percentile is she?
> 
> 91st for weight (with clothes shoes etc on) and 25th for length. She was 15th for length and 75th for weight at birth. Majority of her life she has been 3rd-9th for length and 75th-85th for weight, even before solids.Click to expand...

Even more reason to me to think its just a normal growth pattern for her, if its not a new change. She has consistently always been this type of pattern, looks healthy with just a bit of toddler chub, not fat at all. It'd be more worrying if she all of a sudden really shot up in weight percentage vs height, but that's not what's happening. It's stayed consistent.


----------



## misspriss

Your daughter looks quite normal to me, but it's hard for me to judge because my son is not as normal. He was preemie and is the skinniest little man EVER. He's 19 months and in 3-6 month pants (with undies)! To me, your children look as normal at their size as my DS does at his, they aren't off the charts or anything. (DS dropped off the charts at 12 months, but was back on by 15 at his usual 1%-tile....)

And absolutely beautiful baby pictures! DS never had rolls and rolls, he did get a bit of chub but as soon as he got active he went back to super skinny!


----------



## SarahBear

jd83 said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> I just don't think, that at 2, this is something anyone can help. It's not like she's eating McDonald's for every meal!! Sounds like she's eating a varied diet and moving around a lot. It's baby fat isn't it? And when she gets taller that chub will even out.
> 
> In our Well Child books, what percentile is she?
> 
> 91st for weight (with clothes shoes etc on) and 25th for length. She was 15th for length and 75th for weight at birth. Majority of her life she has been 3rd-9th for length and 75th-85th for weight, even before solids.Click to expand...
> 
> Even more reason to me to think its just a normal growth pattern for her, if its not a new change. She has consistently always been this type of pattern, looks healthy with just a bit of toddler chub, not fat at all. It'd be more worrying if she all of a sudden really shot up in weight percentage vs height, but that's not what's happening. It's stayed consistent.Click to expand...

I think when you take the gestational diabetes into consideration, it is clear that it isn't necessarily a "normal" growth pattern. There's got to be some sort of specialist you can see. You want to make sure she's healthy without health complications from being overweight rather than just assuming that because everything you're doing seems good, everything IS good. She may not be sick, but she does have something going on that can affect her health. I guess I don't have much help to give, but I do think that it's better to face the problem than it is to pretend there's nothing going on. I suppose it could very well be that there's nothing wrong, but it's better to find out than to assume.


----------



## Quartz

SarahBear said:


> jd83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> I just don't think, that at 2, this is something anyone can help. It's not like she's eating McDonald's for every meal!! Sounds like she's eating a varied diet and moving around a lot. It's baby fat isn't it? And when she gets taller that chub will even out.
> 
> In our Well Child books, what percentile is she?
> 
> 91st for weight (with clothes shoes etc on) and 25th for length. She was 15th for length and 75th for weight at birth. Majority of her life she has been 3rd-9th for length and 75th-85th for weight, even before solids.Click to expand...
> 
> Even more reason to me to think its just a normal growth pattern for her, if its not a new change. She has consistently always been this type of pattern, looks healthy with just a bit of toddler chub, not fat at all. It'd be more worrying if she all of a sudden really shot up in weight percentage vs height, but that's not what's happening. It's stayed consistent.Click to expand...
> 
> I think when you take the gestational diabetes into consideration, it is clear that it isn't necessarily a "normal" growth pattern. There's got to be some sort of specialist you can see. You want to make sure she's healthy without health complications from being overweight rather than just assuming that because everything you're doing seems good, everything IS good. She may not be sick, but she does have something going on that can affect her health. I guess I don't have much help to give, but I do think that it's better to face the problem than it is to pretend there's nothing going on. I suppose it could very well be that there's nothing wrong, but it's better to find out than to assume.Click to expand...

Im not really sure what you expect the doctors to do though, its unlikely they will want to order a barrage of tests and unless she is showing symptoms of diabetes etc they are unlikely to refer.

Its very unlikely that unless she is off the charts or has changed her growth pattern (and I must admit I think weighing her with clothes could have changed her from the 75th-85th centile to the 91st and once you take that into account her weight centile has not changed). Rapid weight gain/loss or being off the charts, uncontrollable hunger/thirst would need a visit. The doctors presumably have always been aware of her growth

Having said all that her height has dropped a centile which does make me think she is due a growth spurt. 

I would keep a diet book and keep an eye on her weight and height.

BMI is notoriously flawed and unless there are other concerns alongside this is in itself not necessarily and indicator of anything wrong


----------



## minties

I'm not ignoring it sarahbear, if I was, I would not be discussing it or have started the thread. I know you mean well , thank you for your posts. 

I don't think my gestational diabetes means Sophie is a diabetic? It did make her a chubby newborn, still in the normal weight range though at 7lbs 15oz. I hear of much larger babies on here?

She doesn't show signs of excessive hunger or thirst and doesn't really ask for food, just eats it when it is offered, so maybe I offer too frequently? I tried not offering anything after breakfast (pita pocket with salad and ham) and she happily went down for her nap with no snack at 11am. So that would mean one pita pocket at 6am then nothing till 1pm when she usually gets up.

I don't think there is something wrong with her, I think I am doing something wrong. Portions too big etc. Too much babywearing and not enough letting her walk.

I like the food diary idea.

Also my son was labeled obese at the same age with similar proportions but he is not fat now.


----------



## tommyg

If you can cut the snack without her being hungry I would, but I'd still offer a drink before she goes down. Another though on food is I'd never force her to clear her plate, that is a biggie, eat until you are full not when the plate is clear. 

When you are able to I'd let her walk more, not always easy due to dawdling tots and trying to get to where you are going on when you want to be there. But one decent thing to remember is what ever you did differently with your son is likely to work again.


----------



## minties

I was always made to sit there until my plate was clear as a child and hated it so I don't don't do it with the kids. I never understood the idea behind that. Once I sat until 11pm with a plate of sheep brain, yuck.

She did have some water before she went to sleep


----------



## tommyg

Oh yuck I couldn't eat that either. I think the logic probably stems from days of old and food being expensive / short supply if kids didn't eat when food was available they'd go hungry with no guarantee of when next meal would be.


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhh yeah 7lbs 15oz compared to my boy who was 9lbs 2oz ;) He was a chunky monkey!


----------



## SarahBear

minties said:


> I'm not ignoring it sarahbear, if I was, I would not be discussing it or have started the thread. I know you mean well , thank you for your posts.
> 
> I don't think my gestational diabetes means Sophie is a diabetic? It did make her a chubby newborn, still in the normal weight range though at 7lbs 15oz. I hear of much larger babies on here?
> 
> She doesn't show signs of excessive hunger or thirst and doesn't really ask for food, just eats it when it is offered, so maybe I offer too frequently? I tried not offering anything after breakfast (pita pocket with salad and ham) and she happily went down for her nap with no snack at 11am. So that would mean one pita pocket at 6am then nothing till 1pm when she usually gets up.
> 
> I don't think there is something wrong with her, I think I am doing something wrong. Portions too big etc. Too much babywearing and not enough letting her walk.
> 
> I like the food diary idea.
> 
> Also my son was labeled obese at the same age with similar proportions but he is not fat now.

I don't mean to imply that you're ignoring it. It just seems that ignoring it is a common recommendation in this thread. Your gestational diabetes doesn't mean she is diabetic, but it does mean her growth was thrown by it. It also does put her at a higher risk of it herself later in life, particularly if she remains overweight.

In terms of food, I'm not a dietitian or a doctor. I don't know what advice to give. I would think a doctor could at the very least refer you to someone who could help (someone asked what a doctor would be able to do). 

If your son was similar proportions and grew out of it, perhaps Sophie will too. If you mentioned this earlier, I missed it. Sorry.


----------



## minties

No don't apologise, you're being helpful. I don't think I mentioned it. I had a thread up when he was two about it I think. I'm a bit befuddled as my MIL has shown me 6 weeks worth of pictures from a trip around Europe...my manners might not be switched on.


----------



## Wilsey

Maybe you should just go and talk to a GP, I just don't think that in NZ they will do anything. They'll wait it out and see how she goes. But then, you already know that ;)


----------



## minties

It seems ironic that she got sent to the GP for lack of weight gain at 6 months, chuckle chuckle!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Has she got a trampoline minties? I know at my mum's she has a little exercise trampoline and Micah bounces non stop on that thing! I always think he must be burning a crazy amount of calories!


----------



## AngelUK

minties you are not alone in your worries! We are still waiting for a referral for a dietician for our boys. Dominic is definitely too round and Sebastian, although not skinny, eats less than 10 foods. I will share with you what he/she advises for Dominic. But of course it will probably be more drastic for him as it would be for Sophie as he is a lot older.

In the meantime, we are cutting out all biscuits and are giving more fruit instead. I am a little worried that this will mean that Sebastian's weight will drop but I have to feed them the same or risk warping Dominic's attitude to food, like mine was when I was a child and my brother who didn't eat, got lots of treats.
I bought a snackbox from munchkin  for each boy and put slices of banana and quartered grapes in there. I am hoping it is not just the novelty but yesterday afternoon after gymboree, when I gave them those for the first time they were so absorbed getting the fruit out that they never even thought to demand biscuits. I only ever gave them sugarfree Organix biscuits anyway but hopefully this will still make a difference. 
I also am cutting down on the dairy Dominic is getting. So now instead of two small fromage frais for dessert after dinner he will only get one. Luckily he has not noticed that Sebastian still gets two. 
In the morning they share a yoghurt now, they get half a toast, instead of getting one each and I am now only buying the small bananas so they can still have one each.
As I said, I am little worried how this change will impact Sebastian but since he is not underweight, I am hoping to have a little leeway there. 

Sending hugs :)


----------



## minties

Thanks so much!

Gosh, half a piece of toast, is that the entire breakfast? And the shared yoghurt? Maybe Sophie does eat too much then as she could eat 3 pieces of toast if I offered it, minus the crusts as she won't ear those.

She doesn't like yoghurt or many fruits but likes veggies. She only has one cup of milk a day now.

Today she had the pita pocket at 6, a piece of cheese and a tomato about 2pm then 1 weetbix for dinner, but we were really busy so didn't have much time to eat.

I will look into a little trampoline, good idea :-D


----------



## AngelUK

For breakfast they have half a toast each, half a yoghurt and a small banana. And Dominic would easily eat triple that! And Sebastian loves the crust! He calls it ice cream for some reason and always eats that first. But they also have 120ml milk first thing and again after their nap at around 3pm
If yours don't like fruit, maybe you could give cucumber sticks as a snack occasionally?


----------



## Wilsey

My son eats heaps for breakfast but much less for lunch. I also think he'd eat heaps if I let him.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah regularly eats a bowl of cereal and milk and then wants a piece of toast..


----------



## AngelUK

Does it sound too little what I give the boys for breakfast? Cereal or porridge is a no go for Sebastian.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think with the banana and milk it sounds fine Angel. X


----------



## RachA

If I'm honest i would be concerned about her weight in relation to her height. 
I have the opposite problem with my daughter - she is 5years now and weighs maybe around 15 or 16kg so not much more than Sophie! She is relatively short for her age (106cm) and just falls over the 2nd centile line so at present its not a problem as such.


I think that keeping a food diary would be a really good idea. It sounds like you are doing really really well with your diet and healthy eating :) It may well be that the portion sizes are a bit much for her. As someone else mentioned i would look at bread intake and maybe pasta/rice/potatoes too.
At least if you do a food/activity diary then when you go to the doctors you are armed with loads of information for them. 
But Sophie is gorgeous (as is your son) so you don't want to stress too much about it all.


----------



## minties

Our cousin is 5 in December and weighs less than Sophie which makes her look even fatter! He's been around 10-12kg for years.

We don't eat white rice, never have pasta.

My OH has told me he sneaks treats to both kids :-/


----------



## Wilsey

Does she fit clothes designed for her age?


----------



## Boo44

I'm going to go against the grain here, but I don't think you should be worrying about it. Jack goes through skinny phases when he grows in height, then chunks out a bit before growing taller again. 

I swear reading how little some of the children on here are eating makes me feel like Jack eats more. But then he's not at all 'fat' so I think that children have their shape no matter what you feed them. Eg some are skinny and eat lots, and some like Sebastian are perfectly normal in size yet eat less. I'm not saying don't give healthy foods obviously, but really I think that you shouldn't worry. 

For his breakfast Jack eats 1.5 weetabix with blueberries, then half a bowl of (my) porridge, then often a scotch pancake and fairly regularly a banana as well. He has started refusing most veggies but will eat fruit. He has two yoghurts at tea time. He always has a snack (usually some kind of organix cereal bar with rice cakes and possibly yoghurt coated fruit pieces). I'm just thinking he eats just as much as Sophie and thanks to toddler pickiness it's not always perfectly healthy. I think if Sophie has her toddler 'chub' now then that's likely just her, and if you restrict her intake and she stays the same size, then what? By the time she's Thomas age I bet she'll have slimmed down xxx


----------



## minties

She wears size two and fits clothes from last December still (just). Her cloth nappy doesn't fit too well under her clothes sometimes. She has a size 1 pair of pants from Farmers on right now. She has a pair of stretchy skinny jeans that she has been wearing since 9 months, I used to roll the bottoms up. This will be the last month they fit I reckon.

I do buy size 3 in dresses as I want them to fit for a while.


----------



## minties

Yeah...there is no way a half a slice of toast, half a yoghurt and a small banana would pass for a meal in this house!

Thomas can happily eat 3 weetbix, fruit, slice of toast and more. Sophie doesn't like weetbix so one is enough but she would eat other things after it.


----------



## Natsku

Maybe you should approach food the same as people do with breastfeeding toddlers - don't offer (I mean offer the basic meal but not bigger portions, don't offer seconds, that kind of thing, and only meals not snacks) but don't refuse. That way she shouldn't eat when she's not actually hungry and then you can see if you've been offering her too much.


----------



## OmarsMum

Natsku said:


> Maybe you should approach food the same as people do with breastfeeding toddlers - don't offer (I mean offer the basic meal but not bigger portions, don't offer seconds, that kind of thing, and only meals not snacks) but don't refuse. That way she shouldn't eat when she's not actually hungry and then you can see if you've been offering her too much.

Agree with this, I dont offer food other than breakfast & lunch after school, if he asks he gets snack, if he eats too many snacks I dont offer him dinner & he doesnt ask, he doesnt snack between breakfast & lunch as he goes to school & he doesnt eat there.


----------



## Wilsey

Boo44 said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here, but I don't think you should be worrying about it. Jack goes through skinny phases when he grows in height, then chunks out a bit before growing taller again.
> 
> I swear reading how little some of the children on here are eating makes me feel like Jack eats more. But then he's not at all 'fat' so I think that children have their shape no matter what you feed them. Eg some are skinny and eat lots, and some like Sebastian are perfectly normal in size yet eat less. I'm not saying don't give healthy foods obviously, but really I think that you shouldn't worry.
> 
> For his breakfast Jack eats 1.5 weetabix with blueberries, then half a bowl of (my) porridge, then often a scotch pancake and fairly regularly a banana as well. He has started refusing most veggies but will eat fruit. He has two yoghurts at tea time. He always has a snack (usually some kind of organix cereal bar with rice cakes and possibly yoghurt coated fruit pieces). I'm just thinking he eats just as much as Sophie and thanks to toddler pickiness it's not always perfectly healthy. I think if Sophie has her toddler 'chub' now then that's likely just her, and if you restrict her intake and she stays the same size, then what? By the time she's Thomas age I bet she'll have slimmed down xxx

Def not against the grain, majority of people are saying it's nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Boo44

Wilsey said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go against the grain here, but I don't think you should be worrying about it. Jack goes through skinny phases when he grows in height, then chunks out a bit before growing taller again.
> 
> I swear reading how little some of the children on here are eating makes me feel like Jack eats more. But then he's not at all 'fat' so I think that children have their shape no matter what you feed them. Eg some are skinny and eat lots, and some like Sebastian are perfectly normal in size yet eat less. I'm not saying don't give healthy foods obviously, but really I think that you shouldn't worry.
> 
> For his breakfast Jack eats 1.5 weetabix with blueberries, then half a bowl of (my) porridge, then often a scotch pancake and fairly regularly a banana as well. He has started refusing most veggies but will eat fruit. He has two yoghurts at tea time. He always has a snack (usually some kind of organix cereal bar with rice cakes and possibly yoghurt coated fruit pieces). I'm just thinking he eats just as much as Sophie and thanks to toddler pickiness it's not always perfectly healthy. I think if Sophie has her toddler 'chub' now then that's likely just her, and if you restrict her intake and she stays the same size, then what? By the time she's Thomas age I bet she'll have slimmed down xxx
> 
> Def not against the grain, majority of people are saying it's nothing to worry about :)Click to expand...

Lol sorry I only read the past couple of pages!


----------



## Neko

I have one question... What's a weetabix?

Avery's weight percentile was a bit higher than her height at last checkup (3 years). Her pediatrician had a bit about her BMI being 90. Is it nice not to have a pediatrician? 

But I have the same issue you do. My mother watches here while I work part time. She gives her chips (crisps to everyone else here), chocolate and snack cakes. I've been trying to feed her a bit less to get her weight down a bit, but it's hard if somebody else undermines you. 

Avery doesn't even look heavy, but obviously she is. :(


----------



## minties

I don't know what a weetabix is. Weetbix is a whole grain wheat cereal that tastes like crap here. I guess weetabix is the same thing in the UK? Big brown thing, I guess the name comes from wheat biscuit.

I guess it is nice not to have a pediatrician but I don't have anything to compare it to , I suppose it seems a little less stressful to not have one? Just having a midwife through pregnancy, birth and the 6 weeks after is nice. You know her very well by then and she does all the baby checks at your house. Then a sort of public health nurse takes over there. A pediatric Dr sounds a little intimidating.


----------



## Neko

Does it look like this? If so, bleh... Not something generally fed to kids in the US.
https://www.coupondad.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Shredded_Wheat.jpg

Having a pediatrician is generally good as they are well versed in child health and development. My DD goes to a group practice, so we often see different doctors. This one was just a pain in the butt. Conducted nearly 20 minutes of developmental tests then went on and on about my DD's weight.

They weighed her with her clothes on and she was wearing heavy winter clothes. If they had just subtracted a couple of ounces for the clothes, she would have had an acceptable BMI of 85. I couldn't convince her of that.


----------



## minties

That BMI sounded massive, until I realised it must be in pounds lol! I didn't know BMI could be measured like that.


----------



## Neko

BMI is a percentage ratio. It's used in the US for children 3 and over. My DD was 90th for weight and 70th for height. (36.5 pounds and 38 inches) I just realized I should have said her BMI was in the 90th percentile. I think it was 17. something.

You DD looks fine for a child just turning 2. Most children slim out around 3-4 years old and most 2 year olds look chunky. 

My DD still has a little toddler chub at going for 4. I'm hoping she outgrows it in the next year. Sorry no pics in underpants for her. lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/Culfindel/248_zpsf1dfb8e6.jpg


----------



## minties

Oh I see, you were saying it as a percentile. I think in a percentile Sophie's would be off the top of the chart. I think it was 21.1...the 97th centile is 18.1 for a 24 month old on the WHO charts from their website.

Your daughter looks like every other girl I see her age, she's very cute! I would think she was quite slender.


----------



## Neko

minties said:


> Your daughter looks like every other girl I see her age, she's very cute! I would think she was quite slender.

No, other girls her age have way more hair. :haha:

I thought she was reasonable slender too when we went for a checkup. But I guess I was wrong. 

I'm not a fan of BMI, its really nothing more than a height/weight chart. But it's become a benchmark of good health here in the US. Some people are built differently and no matter what they do are going to weigh more than others.


----------



## RaspberryK

Depending on the food my ds would eat a mountain, so to determine if he's actually hungry or not if he asks for more then I'll offer him an alternative such as more Apple slices. If he declines then I know he isn't really hungry, just being greedy. 
He would also fill up on lots of toast as he loves it, but I offer protein which he eats less of and is satisfied longer. 
I never offer snacks in this house, however if he's hungry I'll make one which depending on lunch plans might replace lunch entirely then I'll offer veg and dip mid afternoon and eat dinner later. 
Xx


----------



## RachA

Minties-does Sophie eat Weetbix? 
It was just a thought I had but if she does you might need to offer something else. When I was younger weetabix was guaranteed to make me put weight on so my mum had to stop giving it to me.


----------



## minties

She eats about one every second or third day, she doesn't really like them (I don't blame her).

One of my OH's weight lifting buddies is a GP, I got him to weigh and measure her and he got 13.1kg and 85cm tall (verses 13.7kg and 83.3cm tall with the nurse). Dunno if he's any more accurate than the nurse but I have her at 85cm at home too. My son was 88cm and 14kg at this age.


----------



## tommyg

What did GP friend suggest re her weight does he think she needs to slim or does he think she's ok / will slim naturally?
Could be she was not standing straight when nurse measured her or she's taken a stretch. I do recall my HV mention they can loose weight taking a stretch but that was him as a tiny baby however I'd assume the same rules apply.


----------



## AngelUK

I am sure that my boys were not standing straight and were sort of hunkering down a little when they were measured last at the HV. I am not surprised really cause when they saw that bar come down on their heads they naturally wanted to avoid it. And they also weighed a lot more than at home cause they had their shoes and all their clothes on. We have a baby scale at home and weigh them naked on that from time to time so I am sure that is more accurate than what the HV noted down.


----------



## Wilsey

My son wouldn't even let us weigh or measure him at his 2 year appointment! We had to eyeball it while he happened to be standing near the tape measure ;)


----------



## jd83

Neko said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Your daughter looks like every other girl I see her age, she's very cute! I would think she was quite slender.
> 
> No, other girls her age have way more hair. :haha:
> 
> I thought she was reasonable slender too when we went for a checkup. But I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I'*m not a fan of BMI, its really nothing more than a height/weight chart. But it's become a benchmark of good health here in the US. Some people are built differently and no matter what they do are going to weigh more than others*.Click to expand...

Exactly how I feel about it too. It's only a guide, its not the be all end all of health. There are so many other factors that aren't accounted for in BMI, such as muscle and bone density, a person's build (such as wide structural frame vs narrow frame that could make a big difference), etc. I think especially when it comes to toddlers and young children, it can be very misleading because they have so many growth spurts, normal amounts of chub that build up before growth spurts and thin out after spurts, etc. 

I would agree with posters who mentioned cutting out snacks, unless specifically asked for, if its something you think would help and are still concerned about. I don't generally give my kids snacks between meals unless they ask for them. They ask occasionally, but not every day. DS1 does get a snack at preschool on the days he is there, but that's not every day either. 

I still genuinely don't think she looks unhealthy in the slightest, though. She looks like most toddlers her age that I see, and sounds like she eats a well rounded diet and plays plenty. I would keep at that, and maybe just limit snacks if you think it'll help.


----------



## AngelUK

minties I hope you don't mind if I ask the ladies a question :hugs:

Some of you said you don't give snacks. May I ask what you call a snack? And also how many meals does your toddler have a day? 
My boys have what I call one snack a day. It is for after their nap at 3ish and they get milk and an Organix oaty bar and/or maybe half a banana. Other than that they have three sit down meals a day, breakfast at around 8:45, lunch at around 12 and dinner at about 7.

Edit though come to think of it they have another snack at around 5ish to lure them out of the playground and this is now just a few quartered grapes and a few slices of banana.


----------



## jd83

AngelUK said:


> minties I hope you don't mind if I ask the ladies a question :hugs:
> 
> Some of you said you don't give snacks. May I ask what you call a snack? And also how many meals does your toddler have a day?
> My boys have what I call one snack a day. It is for after their nap at 3ish and they get milk and an Organix oaty bar and/or maybe half a banana. Other than that they have three sit down meals a day, breakfast at around 8:45, lunch at around 12 and dinner at about 7.
> 
> Edit though come to think of it they have another snack at around 5ish to lure them oit of the playground and this is now just a few quartered grapes and a few slices of banana.

Mine get 3 meals a day, breakfast lunch and dinner. Snack would be any food in between those meals. Occasionally they ask for a snack midmorning, and sometimes occasionally mid afternoon. Not every day, though. It usually depends how they ate at the meal whether they get hungry in between.


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you. And on the whole they don't mind the long stretch between lunch and dinner? Or perhaps yours eat their meals later and earlier respectively?


----------



## jd83

AngelUK said:


> Thank you. And on the whole they don't mind the long stretch between lunch and dinner? Or perhaps yours eat their meals later and earlier respectively?

Breakfast 6:30 am, lunch 11:30-12ish, dinner 5pm.

They don't mind the stretch half the time. Probably half the week they don't ask for a snack, the other half the days they do. I think it usually comes down to how much they ate at the meal, and what the meal was to whether its a lasting enough meal to get to the next meal. Some meals are lighter, so they do want snacks sometimes. I just kind of go with the flow with it as far as the snacks. If they ask, I give one. If they don't ask, it doesn't even cross my mind. lol


----------



## Boo44

My toddler gets snacks every single day. He has breakfast around 7-7.30, lunch around midday and tea at 6pm. He has something like an organic oaty bar/banana/rice cakes/yoghurt/Apple pieces/grapes or a biscuit. He almost 'grazes' in the morning if he's with me and asks for food a LOT. In the afternoon between lunch and tea he prob has a snack 9 times out of 10 xx


----------



## OmarsMum

minties said:


> Oh I see, you were saying it as a percentile. I think in a percentile Sophie's would be off the top of the chart. I think it was 21.1...the 97th centile is 18.1 for a 24 month old on the WHO charts from their website.
> 
> Your daughter looks like every other girl I see her age, she's very cute! I would think she was quite slender.

https://www.childgrowthcalculator.com/#grafica_longitud

According to this calculator she's at the 91st percentile for weight & 46 for height which is not a massive difference.


----------



## RachA

AngelUK said:


> minties I hope you don't mind if I ask the ladies a question :hugs:
> 
> Some of you said you don't give snacks. May I ask what you call a snack? And also how many meals does your toddler have a day?
> My boys have what I call one snack a day. It is for after their nap at 3ish and they get milk and an Organix oaty bar and/or maybe half a banana. Other than that they have three sit down meals a day, breakfast at around 8:45, lunch at around 12 and dinner at about 7.
> 
> Edit though come to think of it they have another snack at around 5ish to lure them out of the playground and this is now just a few quartered grapes and a few slices of banana.

I call a snack anything that isn't part of breakfast/lunch/dinner. 
My two snack a lot! They are however both very skinny and need it. 
On a typical day they eat their main meals. They, my son especially, will then snack from getting home from school until dinner time. It's usually fruit though. I don't tend to give snacks of anything other than fruit.


----------



## SerenityNow

I don't think it is wise to cut out snacks. Food is fuel. Giving larger amounts of food less frequently encourages the body to store that fuel. 

I'd avoid "snack foods" but give small portions of healthy food throughout the day. This also keeps blood sugar levels even which is better for metabolism.


----------



## fieryphoenix

I thought BMI wasn't used for children? I'm fairly sure its formulated for adults? Could be wrong though! Anyways it sounds like you are doing the right things, limiting sugary crap, getting exercise, eating well. She's still so young to be worrying about her weight


----------



## minties

The World Health Organisation has BMI charts for babies and toddlers. The healthy numbers are different from adults.

I won't offer an afternoon snack but think I will keep the morning one. She gets up very early so up at 5 often then lunch around 1:30pm after her nap. 

I've bought some smaller plates an bowls to help with portion control


----------



## RachA

Sounds like you a doing some really positive things to help without it becoming a major thing :) 
It's so so hard to get the balance right. I don't agree with putting young children on diets but there are ways of encouraging a good diet without being on a strict diet. And that seems like what you are doing.


----------



## Wilsey

I also have early risers and they sleep over lunch, so I do give a morning snack. But, it's usually along the lines of what I would have given for lunch but a smaller portion. Then, I potentially will offer an afternoon snack.


----------

